# Female trying to mount male



## Fadilahb

Hi! My budgies have been mating ( the male mounting the female) but since yesterday ive noticed the female trying to mount the male. Is that normal behaviour ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

Why are you allowing the budgies to mate?
You should do everything necessary to prevent any breeding. Budgies are going to be much healthier and happier if they are never bred.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums

Please follow the advice given above. FaeryBee is absolutely right and for the health and well-being of your budgies this is the step you should take. 

You've come to a great place to learn about the best practices in budgie care. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around.


----------

